# Letter of good standing? In TX?



## JMartinez (Jan 7, 2015)

What is it? How do you get one? What's the process? What makes you ineligible to get one?


----------



## Carl_in_NH (Jan 7, 2015)

See your Secretary, he will issue you one. Good Standing typically requires that you're current in your dues. At least that's how things work here in New Hampshire.


----------



## jwardl (Jan 7, 2015)

A Letter of Good Standing means that you are current on your dues, and have not been suspended or expelled. One who doesn't meet those requirements wouldn't qualify.

A brother would start by going to the Secretary of his lodge.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jan 7, 2015)

Here in England it is called a "Clearance certificate or letter". It is produced by the Secretary of the Lodge and must be on Lodge headed paper it will usually detail when you were IPRd and state that you are not indebted to your Lodge.


----------



## JJones (Jan 7, 2015)

I just went through this process myself.  Contact your secretary for your home lodge about it, he should be able to mail you what you need.

Best of luck!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2015)

jwardl said:


> A Letter of Good Standing means that you are current on your dues, and have not been suspended or expelled. One who doesn't meet those requirements wouldn't qualify.


Is this the same thing as a Masonic passport?


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 2, 2015)

No, a Masonic Passport is a record book, that you buy from a retailer. Then when you visit a lodge, you get the secretary of the lodge you visit, to make a notation in the "diary" section.  A masonic passport is a "keepsake" only, and it is not the same as a LOGS.

I have been a Mason for 33 yrs, and I have never needed a LOGS. If you wish to visit a lodge in the USA or Canada, all you need is your paid up dues card from a regular lodge. That is your "ticket" to visit lodges.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> No, a Masonic Passport is a record book, that you buy from a retailer. Then when you visit a lodge, you get the secretary of the lodge you visit, to make a notation in the "diary" section.  A masonic passport is a "keepsake" only, and it is not the same as a LOGS.
> 
> I have been a Mason for 33 yrs, and I have never needed a LOGS. If you wish to visit a lodge in the USA or Canada, all you need is your paid up dues card from a regular lodge. That is your "ticket" to visit lodges.


Thank you for all of the info brother.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 2, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I have been a Mason for 33 yrs, and I have never needed a LOGS.


Your signature states that you belong to Lodges in two different jurisdictions. How were you able to accomplish that without a LOGS?


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 3, 2015)

My story is quite unique. I joined Bowling Green Lodge #73 in KY, when I was in college (1982). In 2005, I was working in Iraq, and the Macedonian lodge in Quincy Mass, sent some items over to the troops for me to distribute.  I sent them a US Flag, with a certificate, that it had been flown on a combat base. Macedonian lodge voted me in as an honorary member. The lodge was satisfied that I was a MM in good standing.

Later the Macedonian lodge decided to vote me in as a full member, even though I never applied. I was very touched by their kindness. 

I guess that different GLs have different methods of determining if a man is a MM in good standing.


----------



## Bill Lins (Nov 3, 2015)

cemab4y said:


> I guess that different GLs have different methods of determining if a man is a MM in good standing.


Guess so- interesting journey you've undertaken!


----------



## Douglas Young (Nov 9, 2016)

Royal Blue Masonic Passport 2017 w/ Security Features https://www.etsy.com/listing/260428720/royal-blue-masonic-passport-2017-w?ref=shop_home_feat_1


----------



## Ripcord22A (Nov 9, 2016)

Bill Lins said:


> Your signature states that you belong to Lodges in two different jurisdictions. How were you able to accomplish that without a LOGS?


I did it by attending lodge in NM with my current dues card.  Then after awhile turned in a petition for affiliation

Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Douglas Young (Nov 26, 2016)

Hey guys! Get your Royal Blue Masonic Passport 2017 w/ Security Features at https://www.etsy.com/listing/260428720/royal-blue-masonic-passport-2017-w?ref=listing-shop-header-1

Although they haven't really posted the actual passport, you can purchase now to keep in line! Just bought a dozen as gifts to some special brothers.


----------



## Douglas Young (Mar 27, 2017)

Get yours at https://www.etsy.com/listing/260428720/royal-blue-masonic-passport-2017?ref=shop_home_feat_1


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 27, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> I did it by attending lodge in NM with my current dues card.  Then after awhile turned in a petition for affiliation


For a member of a GLoTX Lodge to do that would require him to send his petition for affiliation, along with a Certificate of Good Standing signed by his WM and sealed by his Secretary, to his Grand Secretary, who would forward it to the Grand Secretary of the other Grand Lodge, who would forward it to their Lodge. Once that Lodge approved the petition, they would send that information to their Grand Secretary, who would forward it to the GLoTX Grand Secretary, who would send it back to the Brother's Lodge. Unwieldy, but proper Masonic protocol.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Mar 27, 2017)

So if i got stationed in TX i couldnt show up with a current dues card from both NM and OR and attend lodge a few times then turn in a petition for affiliation?  Cause in Oregon we have plastic dues cards with oyr member number on them and the GL website has a spot to search for those numbers and it will tell u if that brother is in good standing or not

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## David Duke (Mar 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So if i got stationed in TX i couldnt show up with a current dues card from both NM and OR and attend lodge a few times then turn in a petition for affiliation?  Cause in Oregon we have plastic dues cards with oyr member number on them and the GL website has a spot to search for those numbers and it will tell u if that brother is in good standing or not
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



Bro. Bill has it right, you would need a Certificate of Good Standing from your parent lodge. If they don't issue certificates a letter would suffice. All of this has to go through the respective Grand Lodges. 


David Duke
Secretary 
Sam B Crawford #1418
New Caney,  TX


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 28, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> So if i got stationed in TX i couldnt show up with a current dues card from both NM and OR and attend lodge a few times then turn in a petition for affiliation?


You could visit all you wanted, but to affiliate you would need to follow the procedure I outlined above.


----------

